

German mac keyboard layout for hackers - bitboxer
http://bitboxer.de/2012/05/21/german-coding-keyboard-layout-for-macs/

======
Jonovono
Interesting. I found this alternative version of Dvorak the other day that I
am going to try out. <http://www.kaufmann.no/roland/dvorak/>

